# Activating PR and First Entry to Australia



## bluefox (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been granted PR (Subclass 190 - sponsored by Victoria) on 27 May 2016, the visa grant letter says 
- First Entry to Australia Before:10 March 2017
- Must Not Arrive After: 27 May 2021

Question 1) The way I understand it is, I have to visit Australia before 10 March 2017 to activate the visa. The visa would then be valid till 27 May 2021. Please suggest. 

Question 2) Should I mandatorily visit VIC (visa sponsoring state) or can I visit any state other than VIC to activate the visa? 

Thanks !!

Cheers,
bluefox


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

bluefox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been granted PR (Subclass 190 - sponsored by Victoria) on 27 May 2016, the visa grant letter says
> - First Entry to Australia Before:10 March 2017
> ...


You have to enter AU before Initial entry date that is 10th March 2017 without fail. the PR is valid for 5 years you can travel from and to Australia during this time but while the visa expiration date comes near you should be in AU. if not then you would need to get RRV (Resident Return Visa)

You should go to VIC as it was the state which sponsored you hence it is your moral obligation to contribute towards their growth.


----------



## bluefox (Nov 26, 2015)

vikaschandra said:


> You have to enter AU before Initial entry date that is 10th March 2017 without fail. the PR is valid for 5 years you can travel from and to Australia during this time but while the visa expiration date comes near you should be in AU. if not then you would need to get RRV (Resident Return Visa)
> 
> You should go to VIC as it was the state which sponsored you hence it is your moral obligation to contribute towards their growth.


Thanks for the reply Vikas. I am planning to visit Australia for few days just for the purpose of activating the visa and eventually move to Australia some time later.

So, I assume making an entry at any state other VIC should be acceptable. Please suggest.


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

bluefox said:


> Thanks for the reply Vikas. I am planning to visit Australia for few days just for the purpose of activating the visa and eventually move to Australia some time later.
> 
> So, I assume making an entry at any state other VIC should be acceptable. Please suggest.


I think port of entry to Victoria will be better. Since you must be having sponsorship letter and everything from them. You can then travel to other state for a few days from Victoria. as far as I've heard, its not a legal thing, its a moral obligation but at the time of applying for Citizenship, this point could be considered.

Cheers,
A


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

A similar question. After the grant, do we have to send our passport to the Consulate for visa stamping or anything else? or we can simply enter Australia with the grant letter and our passport? 

Thanks.


----------



## bluefox (Nov 26, 2015)

Alhad said:


> I think port of entry to Victoria will be better. Since you must be having sponsorship letter and everything from them. You can then travel to other state for a few days from Victoria. as far as I've heard, its not a legal thing, its a moral obligation but at the time of applying for Citizenship, this point could be considered.
> 
> Cheers,
> A


Thanks much for the response Alhad. 

@All,
Please suggest if you have a different opinion.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing to this thread


----------



## Alhad (Aug 4, 2015)

aliee said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A similar question. After the grant, do we have to send our passport to the Consulate for visa stamping or anything else? or we can simply enter Australia with the grant letter and our passport?
> 
> Thanks.


No Need to send passport anywhere. If at all your agent/anybody is asking for it, DONT send.
Yes, you enter Australia with the grant letter. It will only be checked at Immigration at your international airport in home country. They wont even check it once you enter Australia. They key-in your passport number and they'll know you have a PR. Its all electronic.

Cheers,
A


----------



## sachin_noida (Nov 3, 2014)

Bluefox,

You can go anywhere for vaidation. There is no restriction on that. Only you have moral obligation to work for 2 years in Victoria and you can visit anywhere. It will not be a negative point for citizenship.

Sachin.


----------



## bluefox (Nov 26, 2015)

sachin_noida said:


> Bluefox,
> 
> You can go anywhere for vaidation. There is no restriction on that. Only you have moral obligation to work for 2 years in Victoria and you can visit anywhere. It will not be a negative point for citizenship.
> 
> Sachin.


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## A-A (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have my grant. My wife is expecting. We were planning to deliver baby in Australia but now doctor has advised not to travel due to her medical condition.

If my wife misses the first entry date but I make the first entry than will my wife's PR gets cancelled? How can I get her PR again?

If I apply for 101 visa for my child is there any condition of first entry in 101 visa?

I have heard 101 takes time can I apply visit visa and 101 on the same time so whichever gets first I can take my family on that?

Thanks.
A-A


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Friends
I have got the Australia PR grant and I am visiting AU for the first entry, my question is :

1- I am planning to go to New Zealand via Sydney, is it ok if I just do immigration check at the Sydney airport and leave Sydney the same day for New Zealand flight ? 

2- Do I need to do anything special in Australia to get any kind of papers / stamping ? 

Thanks


----------

